# Separating Horses



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

I wasnt really sure where to put this, but figured this was as good a place as any.

I recenly puchased 2 3yo Morgan Mares that have been together since they were weaned pretty much. One mare is about 2mos older than the other and can be a little more standoffish and opinionated, while the other will do anything as long as there is food involved or attention. 

The problem is, they are very much attached. Like said, theyve been together forever. I currently have them in a small paddock together (only had them for a 1 1/2 weeks) so they could get adjusted to their new home. Theyve not been stalled that i know of. I bring them in one at a time just about everyday to groom and start learning to lunge. Their paddock is located next to the ring, so they can still see eachother while working. Until i get them separated, i really cant do much to get them started with standing tied, working, etc. 

We left them in stalls all day this past saturday and turned them back out at night, after a long day of screaming, pawing, wall climbing, etc. Cuddles, the younger of the two, will happily come into the stall, be it for work or food. Maria, the older one, is having no parts of it whatsoever. Last night, she came in to the stall (the back of their stalls open to their paddock) and i was able to take her out and lunge her, but she refused to go back in. The door to the paddock was open, but she was threatening to rear and was backing up. She did come in to eat her supper, but refused to come in this morning. Most of the day im at the barn working by myself, so this is a HUGE issue. We are thinking of putting them in their stalls until they are comfortable being alone. We have also toyed with the idea of putting another horse in their field, but i sense that would open a whole new can of worms. 

Any ideas on the best ways to separate horses? Its practically weaning them off eachother, only they are bigger...and much more opinionated.


----------



## horseluver5336 (Nov 27, 2010)

I would try placing them in adjacent pastures, then gradually moving them farther apart from each other, by stalling one.


----------

